# Installing teamviewer



## blind0ne (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi, I'm trying to install teamviewer from .rpm package, but there is some unresolved dependencies.


```
root@ihor:/home/ihor # rpm -ivh teamviewer_15.26.4.x86_64.rpm  
warning: teamviewer_15.26.4.x86_64.rpm: Header V4 RSA/SHA256 Signature, key ID 0c1289c0: NOKEY
error: Failed dependencies:
        /bin/bash is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libGL.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libICE.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libSM.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libX11-xcb.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libX11.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXcomposite.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXcursor.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXdamage.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXext.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXfixes.so.3()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXi.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXrandr.so.2()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXrender.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXss.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libXtst.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.17)(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libdbus-1.so.3()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libexpat.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libfontconfig.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libfreetype.so.6()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libglib-2.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libgthread-2.0.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libminizip.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libnspr4.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libnss3.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libnssutil3.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libplc4.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libplds4.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libsmime3.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libsoftokn3.so()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-glx.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-icccm.so.4()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-image.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-keysyms.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-randr.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-render-util.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-render.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-shape.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-shm.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-sync.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-xfixes.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-xinerama.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb-xkb.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxcb.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxkbcommon-x11.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libxkbcommon.so.0()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        libz.so.1()(64bit) is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
        xdg-utils is needed by teamviewer-15.26.4-0.x86_64
```

How can I install team viewer or share my currently running desktop in other simpler way?


----------



## Geezer (Feb 16, 2022)

Use teamviewer in windows 10 within a bhyve client.


----------



## aragats (Feb 16, 2022)

Even in Linux it's not easy. Teamviewer requires a display manager! It won't work without it.
So, yes, MS Windows is the only reliable way. You may try emulators/wine though.
In the past Teamviewer perfectly worked in FreeBSD, but then they reworked it significantly.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 16, 2022)

See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/recommendation-screen-sharing.74849/ for alternatives to Teamviewer.


----------



## aragats (Feb 16, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> for alternatives to Teamviewer


Well, when talking about Unix-to-Unix access/sharing _etc_ I don't need any. I'm happy with plain SSH or an SSH tunnel.
The problem is that sometimes you *have to use* Teamviewer to help others, also some companies require it as a internal standard.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 16, 2022)

I was talking to blind0ne. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## aragats (Feb 16, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> I was talking to blind0ne. Sorry for the confusion.


Oh no, no confusion. Thank you for the link. My point was that some people may need namely Teamviewer.
However, Teamviewer has a bad policy of not supporting connection from a lower to a higher version. That means the same installation headache will return over and over with each upgrade.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/recommendation-screen-sharing.74849/ for alternatives to Teamviewer.



That's more like screen sharing _without_ remote control. Can you suggest an alternative topic? Thanks.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 16, 2022)

I'd rather wait for op to tell us his use case.
For now, he only wants to


blind0ne said:


> share my currently running desktop


Nothing about remote control.


----------



## aragats (Feb 16, 2022)

net/x11vnc via an SSH tunnel provides both sharing and remote control.


----------



## hbsd (Feb 16, 2022)

Sorry I don't know about your problem with teamviewer but as an alternative you can use anydesk (proprietary/close source) or remmina (open source).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

FreeBSD bug 261980 – deskutils/anydesk Gtk-CRITICAL assertion failures (does not start)


----------



## hbsd (Feb 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> FreeBSD bug 261980 – deskutils/anydesk Gtk-CRITICAL assertion failures (does not start)


Hi  I used anydesk a long time ago and later replace it with an open source software. Is this problem with the AnyDesk Software GmbH or package maintainer?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 16, 2022)

Comment 0 was for the port, comment 1 was "… the same with the executable extracted from the archive provided by AnyDesk: …".


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2022)

aragats said:


> Even in Linux it's not easy. Teamviewer requires a display manager! It won't work without it.


Really? like XDM, GDM, LightDM, etc? I wonder why? Perhaps because some of them start up dbus and friends?

Otherwise I was just going to recommend setting up a more full Linux emulation environment (i.e via debootstrap)
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/setting-up-a-debian-linux-jail-on-freebsd.68434/

Then grab the .deb package instead and run `apt-get install ./teamviewer_amd64.deb`.

The Debian route is just easier to bootstrap a more complete environment than via yum/dnz from my experience.

But they also provide a binary tarball. Perhaps that will be easier if the OP can just `ldd` the binaries to work out the required libraries needed.


----------



## aragats (Feb 17, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> Really? like XDM, GDM, LightDM, etc? I wonder why? Perhaps because some of them start up dbus and friends?


I'm not sure why. It doesn't output any error or warning, just silently won't start. I tried in Debian with DWM and no display manager. I start dbus anyway for other purposes. I didn't spend much time on it. Several Linux forums suggest "it won't run without display manager" with no explanation.
Regarding the .deb package: sometimes it easier to unarchive it with `ar x <package.deb>` and copy files to wherever you want, e.g. to /opt.


----------

